# Tu vas me manquer / tu me manques ...



## luchyg22

hola me gustaria q me dijerais que significan estas expresiones:
je te manque pas trop
je te fais pleins de bisous et au fait tu viens quand tu veux a paris (regla2)

muchas gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola:

je te manque pas trop: no me echas mucho de menos

Saludos


----------



## luchyg22

hola
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero tengo otra preguntita:
"je te manque pas trop" no puede tener otro significado es que no tiene mucho sentido en el contexto.
"je espere que tu va bien et que je te manque pas trop", yo espero que tu estes bien y no me echas mucho de menos. ¿no suena un poco raro? jejej

Y MUCHAS GRACIAS DE NUEVO!!! BISOUS


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola:

En la frase j'espère que tu vas bien et que je ne te manque pas trop = espero que estés bien y que no me eches mucho de menos, (que no me extrañes mucho) en francés no me suena para nada raro, es más se utiliza normalmente. La persona que te lo dice supone que la vas a echar de menos si no la ves y espera que no estés muy triste por ello o que no sea muy difícil.
Saludos


----------



## Silchus

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Solamente queria saber si me pueden ayudar con una traduccion...quisiera saber que me puso este chico en este mail que me envio ...les agradezco un monton que me ayuden...

Esto es lo que me escribio:

"Tu vas me manquer petite Sil...


----------



## Carrie2

"Te voy a echar de menos, mi pequeña Sil... 

Como nativa de español podrás mejorar el estilo de mi traducción  , pero el sentido te lo doy aquí.


----------



## camillelala

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
comment dire "tu me manque" ?
te echo de menos...
gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Soyez le/la bienvenu/e au Forum

Tu me manques = 
Te echo de menos
Te añoro
Te extraño


----------



## isavov

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos, 
Tengo una pregunta sobre la utilizacion del verbo manquer.
Creo que para decir :
Echo de menos a mi hermana se diria :  Mon soeur me manque. 

Pero a la hora de decir por ejemplo : 
Cuando estaba de vacaciones me gustaba pasear por la playa y ahora lo echo de menos : 
Quand je etais de vacances je amais de promener sur la plage, maintenant il me manque. 

Es correcto ? 
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda  
Isavov


----------



## Paquita

Hola Isavov:
Bienvenido entre nosotros



isavov said:


> Echo de menos a mi hermana se diria :  Mon soeur me manque.



Cuando estaba de vacaciones me gustaba pasear por la playa y ahora lo echo de menos :
Quand je etais de vacances je amais de promener sur la plage, maintenant ***

il me manque. = lo que echas de menos es "esto" , "cela me manque" o coloquialmente, "ça me manque"

Revisa los verbos (ver el conjugador a partir de nuestro diccionario) y las expresiones (preposiciones...)

*** Utiliza el diccionario, los hilos existentes, y si te quedan dudas, completa un hilo existente con una nueva pregunta o abre un hilo nuevo. Este hilo es para el verbo "manquer" nada más....

Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## isavov

Entonces es : 
maintenant Ça me manque. 

He elegido el Ça porque es la mas facil de recordar  , estoy aprendiendo y todavia no se mucho. 
Muchas gracias !! 
Isavov

Ha costado mucho trabajo pero lo he conseguido  

Quand j´étais en vacances j´aimais me promener sur la plage, maintenant ça me manque.
cuando estaba de vacaciones me gustaba pasearme por la playa, ahora lo echo de menos.


----------



## saintest66

Hola, 'ça' solo puede usarse en un estilo, ya no coloquial sino bastante relajado; en tu caso, 'cela' se impone a todas luces. Un saludo


----------



## jimenag

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, ¿cómo traducirían la siguiente frase?: "Il nous a tant manqué ", según yo es: "nos ha fallado", ¿estoy bien? Gracias por sus respuestas y que pasen bonita noche.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En principio, no.
Manquer significa nos hizo falta, lo extrañamos tanto.
Si nos pones más contexto, perfecto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quizás: _lo echamos tanto de menos_.


----------



## Namarne

_Lo hemos echado tanto de menos. 
Lo hemos extrañado tanto_.


----------



## jimenag

Es que lo leí en una noticia en internet,,, pero aqui en word reference dice que manqué con acento es fallido, fracaso, por eso fue que me pareció que quería decir "nos ha fallado tanto" o algo así.


----------



## Namarne

jimenag said:


> aqui en word reference dice que manqué con acento es fallido, fracaso,


Claro, eso es cuando funciona como adjetivo.  En tu frase es participio del verbo *manquer*, por lo que debes mirar en manquer (lo encontrarás en el primero ejemplo de la primera acepción).


----------



## jimenag

a si,, es cierto, muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Pandora's box said:


> "Ya te echamos demasiado de menos, que todo vaya bien para ti, no vacilles en dar a menuda noticias tuyas!"


Presque parfait !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

